# htaccess / mod_rewired frage (download schutz) ?!



## erwieder (6. Februar 2016)

Hallo
Ich hoffe ist hier richtig, ansonsten einfach verschieben oder löschen 

Ich sage mal kurz was ich möchte.

Ich habe eine seite wo ein JW Player eingebunden ist um verschiedene mp4's abzuspielen.

Jetzt sieht man im quellcode allerdings die url zu dem File was ein wenig blöd ist, weil ich nicht möchte (oder zumindenst das es nicht leicht wird) das jemand das video einfach downloaded.

Jetzt hatte ich per .htaccess einmal probiert ein passwort schutz zu erstellen, was auch ging (bsp. ich rufe die url : url.endung/video/xyz.mp4 auf) man sich erst anmelden muss bevor man sie ansehen/laden kann.
Soweit schön und gut allerdings wenn ich auf der homepage jetzt das video auf play mache muss ich auch mich auch erst anmelden weil er es sonst nicht abspielen kann :/  (Das bringt also nichts)

Auch hatte ich probiert mit 
	
	
	



```
<IfModule mod_rewrite.c>
RewriteEngine On
RewriteBase /
RewriteRule ^videos/ - [F,L]
RewriteRule !^videos/ - [S=3]
ect...
```
es zu schützen.
Da kann man die datei zwar über die url nicht aufrufen aber auch hier spielt der player sie nicht ab :/

Wie mache ich es am besten ?  Ich möchte halt das das Video abgespielt wird, man aber die url nicht so leicht herausfindet und/oder das man das file nicht downloaden kann.

Eingebunden habe ich den player mit

```
<?php
  $vlink = "$row[video]";
  $vpost = "$row[poster]";
  ?>

<div id="myElement">Loading the player...</div>
<script type="text/javascript">
  var playerInstance = jwplayer("myElement");
  playerInstance.setup({ file: "<?=$vlink ?>",
  image: "<?=$vpost ?>",
              width: 800,
              height: 500,
              title: 'Play me ',
              description: '',
              mediaid: 'uninterressant' });
</script>
```

die url zieht er sich automatisch über die DB.
die seite wird aufgerufen mit bsp.  url/details.php?id=1583&


----------



## sheel (6. Februar 2016)

Hi

einen halbwegs einfach zu realisierenden, aber wirksamen, Schutz gibts nicht


----------



## erwieder (6. Februar 2016)

hab ja nicht gesagt muss einfach sein aber.... bsl. ahnung hab ich ja


----------



## Nino14 (21. Februar 2016)

Hallo,

ich kann hier sheel nur zustimmen. Eine einfache Lösung dafür gibt es nicht! Und mit ein wenig Ahnung kommst du hier auch nicht weiter.

Der JW Player stellt hier auch nur eine HTTP Anfrage an den Server. Das heißt als User muss ich einfach nur F12 drücken und je nach Browser im Netzwerk-Reiter mir das Video raus suchen und den Request kopieren. Sobald der JW Player darauf Zugriff hat, hat es jeder andere auch.

Oben beschriebener Ansatz macht das raus suchen der url aus dem Source überflüssig und auch ein Verstecken der url per JavaScript bringt dich nicht weiter.

Wenn du es wirklich möchtest, dann ist dein Stichwort "DRM". Da gibt es schon Systeme, die das erheblich erschweren. (z. B. Amazon und Netfix machen das) Dann bist du aber bei weitem nicht mehr bei ein "bsl. ahnung" und auch nicht mehr bei einer Lösung die du fertig und kostenlos im Internet findest.

VG
Nino


----------



## jeipack (7. April 2016)

Hi

Also zumindest bei meinem Android Tabled kann ich bei einem JW Player nur speziell drücken (ich glaube lange drauf bleiben?) und bekomme dann die Option "Video speichern". Also selbst wenn du den direkten Zugriff auf die Datei verhindern kannst würde das nichts wirklich erschweren.

Und ehrlich gesagt erinnert mich das ganze ein bisschen an "Rechtsklick verhindern" damit man Bilder oder den Quelltext nicht so einfach kopieren kann ;p


----------

